# Greetings - New Member Here!



## Kanoy919 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been reading posts for about a month now and just registered.  Thought I'd give a quick greeting and let everybody know that I'm getting a lot out of your posts.  Everybodies experience and opnions are informative.

I live in Sunnyvale CA.  I'm going to check out a Wing Tsun (IWTA) place tonight.  My options are limited as Tue. Thur and Fri are my only class options, however, I have 3 places to check that over classes on at least one of these nights. (Milbrae and San Jose being the locations).  

I do have 2 questions:

1. How much time do you practice (weekly / daily) Outside of class?

My goal is to practice for 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening (outside of my weekly class time).  I know the more the better, but I'm curious to know the amount of outside class time others put in.

2. What do you believe to be the minimum weekly hours of class time?  e.g., 1 two hour class a week?


Look forward to your responses and thanks in advance.

Cheeers,

Kanoy919
Aka.. Dobie


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
as far as your question I do a totally different style but usally about 10-15 hours a week.
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Its good to have more CMAist here on the boards. I'm glad you decided to begin posting. 

I am of course not a WC practitioner, but I do practice CMA. I think the amount of time spent on training depends on the intent of the person. I spend on average about 4 hours a day training. I also do kung fu for a living, so I'm around it all the time. I participate in 3 1.5 hour classes a week (not included in the 4 hours a day figure). However I have kung fu brothers and sisters who spend various amounts of time practicing or training. I spend more tiem than most at my school, but I'm also an instructor and do alot of fighting, so I need to keep in shape 

Looking forward to reading more of your posts. Let us know how your visits go.

7sm


----------



## Drac (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome..


----------



## Kacey (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

How much time you practice outside of class depends on how long you spend in class, how much you're able to practice outside class (time and space to practice), and how motivated you are.  Enjoy!


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

WELCOME!!!!!   

I dont know muc about Wing Chun....But I do know about greetings. LOL

Happy posting and cant wait to see you around the boards.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello mate, welcome to the boards.

I only get the chance to practice for around 2 hours per week. I'm looking to increase that to 4 if I can, but it really depends as to circumstance too. I'm moving house, and my partner's nearly 8 months pregnant, when life settles a bit, I'll get back to training more. I'm also looking to start tai chi, so that would be another 2 hours right there. 

The short answer is train as often as you think you can. Regards,

Kensai. :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 11, 2006)

I get about 2 hours of actually tae kwon do instruction a week, split into 2 days.  I get 1 hour of hapkido instruction a week.  I do believe your 30 minutes 2x a day is optimal, as a beginner you don't need too much to stimulate knowledge.  So I would say do the 30 minutes of stretching and calestenics in the morning when you are fresh.  Work your technique the 30 minutes at night.

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  Hope you enjoy.

I say do as much training as you can, both in class and outside of it without burning out.  How's that for a vague answer?


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi there, welcome!

I train everyday.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you aboard!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.

Personnally, I practice everyday, sometimes just going over one or two forms, but usually at least 30-45 min a day, often several times a day.

Minimum class time=whatever your teacher recommends.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

     I usually train 90 minutes daily, six days a week.  As far as how often you should attend class, I suggest 3 classes per week for best results.  I know this isn't always possible but if it's at all feasible, do it!

     For a beginning student, one class per week just isn't enough.


----------



## MJS (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Kanoy919, Welcome to Martial Talk! 

I have 3 hours of class time a week (sometimes more if class runs over, which happens fairly regularly). That's two 1 1/2 hour classes a week.

I try to practice outside of class about the same amount of time. I don't think you can have too much practice time outside of class, it comes down to whatever your schedule allows.


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 13, 2006)

Key, K!!

Welcome to MT!!

I think Matt gave some excellent advice about splitting your available training time between your strength/endurance/flexibility work and your technique work.

As far as 'how much time'?.......I highly recommend you shoot for three classes a week. That should give you a good foundation on all aspects of your training.  Outside of class?  That depends on your personal goals, and your time constraints (how's that for vague??).  If you are a young single guy with lots of testosterone to burn who wants to become excellent in your art and compete in tournaments, then you will want to practice outside class, work on your aerobic and anaerobic endurance outside of class, and work on your strength/resistence/weight training outside of class, all on a consistent basis (some of each, twice a week or so).  If you have never ever trained in any athletic activity before and you are just starting out trying to lose weight or get a basic level of fitness, start with just attending class, and doing a basic warm-up/stretch on your own at home.  If you are more like me (slightly overweight middle-aged Mom with lots of kids to shuffle to many activities), you might want to attend as many classes as you can, then pick *one* of those 'other' factors to emphasize at a time (right now I've started consistent weight/resistence training to add some oomph to my techniques), then switch to another every three months or so.

The big deciding factors in how much to do outside of class are:
1. Your personal interest, and
2. Your available time


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 14, 2006)

First off I have to thank everybody for their responses.  Man, I love this site!

Ok, so I went to my first Wing Chun class (wing tsun - part of the IWTA, International Wing Tsun Association).  It was great, however, I have nothing to judge it against.  Their are two instructors and on Friday nights only 3 students (great ratio).  I signed up after my trial class, so I'll be going every Friday night for 1 1/5 hours.  I have read a couple of books and various web sites on Wing Chun.  The more I learn, the more I like it.

I can tell that I WILL be wanting more than 1 class a week, however, I take care of my daughter on Mon, Wed. evenings and on the weekends.  For now I think I'll do 1 night a week and review it after 2-3 months.  I think the most my wife will let me do is twice a week (which will work for me).  In addition, I plan on attending the various seminars that they have (e.g., in 2 weeks they have a 4 hour seminar in San Fran. and a 15 hour/3day seminar in October).

So, from your responses, it sounds like I will be able to learn and master what I'm taught if I put in my planned 1hr/day of practice.  One thing I did not mention is that the 1hr is for Wing Tsun training.  I already spend 70 minutes in the gym during my lunch time (30 minutes weights, 30 minutes stair master; 2.5 - 3 miles in 30minutes, 10 minutes of abs). I also typicall stretch out during my daddy/daughter time while we play in her room together (but I do my best not to take away from my quality time with her).

ok, enough already...Thanks again for the responses and I'm sure there will be others who will enjoy reading these!

Cheers,

Kanoy919 (919 cuz I love my Honda 919 StreetFighter)


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 14, 2006)

opps!  1/5 of an hour?  What is that?hahaha  I meant 1/2 (sure ya would have figured that error out though).

Have a Great Day!

Dobie


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------

